# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Gronkowiec złocisty.

## kaatjaa

Witam. Mam pewien problem. Właściwie to opiszę go w skrócie. W czerwcu tego roku znalazłam się w szpitalu na testach kontaktowych, ponieważ na skórze pojawiła mi się wysypka. Po tygodniu właściwie stwierdzono u mnie tylko Atopowe Zapalenie Skóry. wiedziałam,że teraz na mojej skórze może pojawić się wszystko,jednak od pewnego czasu na moich nogach zaczęły się pojawiać niepokojące ropne wrzody. Pani  alergolog , pod której jestem opieką stwierdziła,że to z depilacji, stwierdziłam jednak,że to może mieć inną przyczynę. Pobrałam ropę do badania i wykazało,że mam gronkowca złocistego. W przyszłym tygodniu mam umówioną wizytę u dermatologa,jednak chciałabym dowiedzieć się coś więcej. Jakie mogę mieć powiklania, czy może on być również w innych częściach mojego ciała ? Każda informacja jest dla mnie cenna. Muszę dodać, że choruję na astmę,AZS oraz alergię.

----------


## Krzysztof

Gronkowiec złocisty jest jedną z najczęstszych przyczyn ropnych zakażeń skóry, jego obecność w ropie potwierdziła bakteryjne podłoże zmian skórnych. W takim przypadku, w zależności od rozległości zmian stosuje się zazwyczaj miejscowo antybiotyk, jest to podstawa leczenia, a w razie ogólnych powikłań takich jak gorączka lub rozprzestrzenienie choroby - antybiotyk doustnie. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## kaatjaa

dziękuję za odpowiedź.  :Smile:

----------


## acik

Witam, 
Z koleji mam pytanie czy gronkowiec na twarzy moze wygladac jak tradzik(w postaci raczej krost z ropą lub silnie bolacych zaskornikow) w okolicy ust policzkow? zwlaszcza jesli przechodzi sie czesto angine, pare razy do roku... od jakiegos czasu w ramach anginy i ropiejacych migdalkow  nawet bez goraczki, mam rowniez tradzik, ktory wczesniej az tak nie byl widoczny i uciazliwy... czy po wycieciu migdalkow oslabnie lub minie calkiem? 
Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

Tak, gronkowiec również może powodować zmiany skórne zlokalizowane na twarzy. Odnośnie wycięcia migdałków - w przypadku istnienia wskazań (chodzi głównie o częste, nawracające anginy) poprawie może (ale nie musi) ulec również stan skóry - ze względu na usunięcie możliwego ogniska zakażenia. Pzodrawiam

----------


## acik

Dziękuję za informacje. Pozdrawiam

----------

